# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fedorov tank



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

This is not a good photo of my tank , but here it is . Any suggestions ? 
Thanks


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think you are right. the photo does not do that tank justice. from what i can see, it looks like a really nice tank.

if you need photography help just ask


----------

